# Jobs/careers



## Salus (Feb 27, 2011)

What do you guys want to do with jobs/careers/study? What sort of jobs are good for people with SA?

I want to study sociology, but I don't know what sort of jobs it can lead to?


or maybe psychology... but I'm unsure what that leads to except, well obviously being a psychologist?


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

Well I wanted to become an engineer, then I realized it wasn't possible since u really need to *finish* a university.

At the moment I want to do a photography course that takes 1 year cause noone would hire me by just my portfolio.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

I'm a Psychology Major, hoping to become an Art Psychotherapist.


----------



## Teko (Sep 27, 2010)

i'm a desktop support tech (IT), studying IT Management


----------



## JAkDy (Jan 23, 2011)

I'm a medical student. Will be a doctor hopefully by end of 2015


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

JAkDy said:


> I'm a medical student. Will be a doctor hopefully by end of 2015


Do you do a residency after that?

I am a medical student too, will hopefully graduate in 3 months (I am 26). Then there is several years of residency and 1 to 2 years of fellowship. I will be old enough to retire by the time everything's done.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Art - whether it leads to a career or not.


----------



## IndigoBlue (Mar 12, 2011)

I've just finished my BSc in Computer Science in December, although I don't officially graduate til May. I guess right now, I'm just mainly looking for jobs in software development or programming.


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm going to school for accounting... I wish I had done finance instead though. It's so much easier than accounting lol =\


----------



## theCARS1979 (Apr 26, 2010)

I Work for a Airline and in the airline business, 8 yrs in the business, 4.5 with the airline.
Steve


----------



## bigcat1967 (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm a data center Supervisor. Yes - I go to meetings which bugs me half to death!


----------

